# Floor pan plugs



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys, 
Been reading different things on this... Are the floor pan plugs painted?

just overspray? Body color?
Is the bottomside painted?
Are the trunk pan plugs painted?

Any help would be great, When I removed mine I Don't recall paint but its been a while and they werent in great shape. :confused


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I used seam sealer to seal them and painted the same color as the floor and trunk pan. The floor was painted with a primer then sprayed with 3m rubberized undercoating (black), the trunk was sprayed with primer, 3m paintable rubberized undercoating and then sprayed with trunk splatter paint. Under the car I also applied seam sealer and painted the same color as the bottom of the car.


----------

